# General > Hobbies >  Scenario Paintball Team

## pjyemail

Hi all, i part of a Scenario Paintball Team based in inverness and we are currently looking for new team members, as this is the closest team to caithness 

Scenario Paintball is a big paintball game which runs all day and objectives/missions are are carried out though out the day. which are scored, There are themes for each scenario. 

this year the team is looking to play at all the big games in scotland. 

if anyone is intested please contact me my pm or post here 

thanks 

peter

----------

